# Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )



## TheRealStone (8. April 2012)

*Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits im Titel erwähnt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Grafikkartenkühler für meine GTX580. 
Dafür gibt es zwei Gründe:
 1. Wird bei mir die Grafikkarte sehr heiß ( 86 °C unter Furmark 85 °C beim Bf3 Spielen ) 
 2. Ist sie ziemlich Laut!

Ich hab mich mal im Internet schlaugemacht und bin dabei auf den Alpenföhn "Peter" gestoßen, der soll ja zurzeit das nonplusultra sein...
Jetzt meine Fragen:
  1. Gibt es eine Alternative zum Peter?
  2.Ich verliere ja die Garantie beim umbau des Kühlers´, angenommen es wird alles richtig montiert und von der Kühlerseite gibt es nach dem Umbau keine Probleme wie wahrscheinlich ist es dass die Grafikkarte einen Defekt hat      der nicht mit dem Kühler zusammenhängt?
  3.Welche Lüfter soll ich dazukaufen? Die 140 mm Wingboost von Alpenföhn scheinen ja sehr gut zu sein aber 15€ find ich doch etwas viel gibt es zu denen noch eine Alternative? 
  4. Wie schwirig ist der Umbau bzw. wie schnell mache ich was kaputt ? ( ICh möchte anmerken dass es nicht am Handwerklichen können scheitern wird die Frage bezieht sich eher darauf , dass ich noch nie einen Grafikkartemkühler getauscht habe ... ) 
  5. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Peter gesammelt? 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2012)

Der AC Xtrm Plus II wäre eine Alternative oder der Shaman.
Von NoiseBlocker gibts schon sehr gute für 5-7€ oder bq! Shadow/Silent Wings wären vllt. auch eine Option.

Also als erstes solltest du das passende Werkzeug dafür haben. 
Bei wir war es so das ich es nicht hatte. xD
Kaputt gehen kann viele...einmal mit dem Torx ausgerutscht und die Karte kann ihn Müll!


----------



## Murphy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Nur mal nebenbei gefragt, inwieweit ist eine Gehäusekühlung bei Dir vorhanden?


----------



## TheRealStone (8. April 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also als erstes solltest du das passende Werkzeug dafür haben.


 Am Werkzeug sollte es nicht scheitern  aber danke für den Tipp!

Bezüglich der Alternativen: Der Thermalright Shaman gefällt mir optisch nicht so gut außerdem ist er etwas teurer und kühlt minimal schlechter... 
Der  Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II scheidet aufgrund seiner Länge aus da ich nur 27 cm Platz habe und dieser damit 1,8 cm zu lang ist ( Ich könnte zwar den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen will ich aber nicht  )
Also bleibt nur der Peter...
Bezüglich der Lüfter würde ich gerne PWM Lüfter nehmen... 
Ich bin nun auf die Angebote von Caseking gestoßen bei denen der Peter zusammen mit Lüftern Verkauft wird zu einem etwas günstigeren Gesamtpreis  ( Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Alpenföhn )

Von diesen überzeugt mich das am meisten : Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Peter "Wing Boost Edition 140mm"
Ich Glaube ich weiss nun welchen Kühler ich haben will allerdings würde ich euch bitten ( Vorausgesetzt es kennt jemand die Antwort ) die zweite Frage aus den Anfangspost zu beantworten, da ich mir über alle Vor und Nachteile bewusst sein will bevor ich den Kühler bestelle.

Gruss

TheRealStone




Murphy schrieb:


> Nur mal nebenbei gefragt, inwieweit ist eine Gehäusekühlung bei Dir vorhanden?


 
Also das Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster Silencio 550 und ich habe 2 Enermax Tb Silence 120mm vorne und einen hinten...


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



TheRealStone schrieb:


> 1. Wird bei mir die Grafikkarte sehr heiß ( 86 °C unter Furmark 85 °C beim Bf3 Spielen )
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Welche Lüfter soll ich dazukaufen? Die 140 mm Wingboost von Alpenföhn scheinen ja sehr gut zu sein aber 15€ find ich doch etwas viel gibt es zu denen noch eine Alternative?




Temperaturen find ich jetzt nicht so hoch.

Beim Shaman ist schon ein sehr guter und leiser 140mm Lüfter dabei. Nur am Rande bemerkt...


----------



## Murphy (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Also ich persönlich würde den Kühler eine Grafikkarte nicht ändern. Auch wenn Du handwerklich geschickt bist, dass Risiko ist doch zu groß finde ich. Ich würde erstmal schauen, ob ich an den Gehäuselüftern etwas ändern kann. Zusätzlich welche installieren (Wenn Plätze vorhanden sind), Leistungsstärkere Lüfter, das Lüfterprofil anpassen (z.B. von Leise auf Turbo).


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Umbau ist easy. Zu dem entsprechenden Kühler einfach Umbauvideo auf Youtube suchen und kucken hilft schonma sehr. Anleitung ist auch dabei. Wenn man nicht grobmotorisch mit was Spitzem am PCB rumfummelt, kann nix passieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2012)

Den Kühler den du dir ausgesucht hast kannst du bewusst nehmen. 
Zur 2. Frage also das einzige mir bekannt Problem das vorkommen könnte wäre die Statische Aufladung. Am besten du packst ein paar mal an eine Heizung dann bist du eig. auch auf der sicheren Seite und das Werkzeug sollte auch nicht magnetisch sein.


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Umbau ist easy. Zu dem entsprechenden Kühler einfach Umbauvideo auf Youtube suchen und kucken hilft schonma sehr. Anleitung ist auch dabei. Wenn man nicht grobmotorisch mit was Spitzem am PCB rumfummelt, kann nix passieren.



Da stimme ich dir zu, ein Kühlerwechsel ist wirklich nicht schwierig  Schraub mir den Peter in 2 Wochen auch auf die HD7970


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich dir zu, ein Kühlerwechsel ist wirklich nicht schwierig



Solange man wirklich das richtige Werkzeug hat!  Ich hatte es nicht und es war wirklich(!) verdammt schwer die Schrauben ab zu bekommen.


----------



## TheRealStone (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Zur 2. Frage also das einzige mir bekannt Problem das vorkommen könnte wäre die Statische Aufladung. Am besten du packst ein paar mal an eine Heizung dann bist du eig. auch auf der sicheren Seite und das Werkzeug sollte auch nicht magnetisch sein.


Ich hab die Frage vl etwas komisch formuliert ( Trotzdem danke für den Tipp mit der Aufladung und dem Werkzeug, aber wie erde ich mich wenn ich keine Heizung habe  ? ) Ich meinte eigentlich ob bei einer Grafikkarte  z.B. eine ganz normale GTX 580 im Referenzdesign bei der noch nichts herumgeschraubt wurde, welche Probleme, Fehler können da auftreten können, dass man sie nicht mehr verwenden kann? Also welche Probleme können auftreten die nichts mit dem Kühlerwechsel zu tun haben die Grafikkarte aber unbenützbar machen und ich keine Garantie mehr habe obwohl ich nichts dafür kann ? ( Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine  ) 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Umbau ist easy. Zu dem entsprechenden Kühler einfach Umbauvideo auf Youtube suchen und kucken hilft schonma sehr. Anleitung ist auch dabei. Wenn man nicht grobmotorisch mit was Spitzem am PCB rumfummelt, kann nix passieren.



Ok also die Meinungen zum Schwierigkeitsgrad des Umbaues sind ja (fast) einstimmig... 
Allerdings das einzige Video ,dass ich finde ist dieses hier:Tutorial - EKL Alpenföhn Peter @ Nvidia GTX 580 - YouTube
Aber es wurde gesperrt weil es content von Warner Bros. Entertainment enthält 
Also entweder ich bin zu blöd oder es gibt kein Video wo eine gtx 580 mit dem Peter ausgestattet wird...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Fragen beantworten 

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Solange man wirklich das richtige Werkzeug hat!  Ich hatte es nicht und es war wirklich(!) verdammt schwer die Schrauben ab zu bekommen.



Schraubenzieher. Was für ein anderes Werkzeug? Einzige Problem is, dass die Schrauben verklebt sein können. Dieser Locktight Mist geht bissel schwer auf.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2012)

Wo wohnst du!? In einem Papkarton!? xD
Iwas metallisches anfassen sollte reichen.

Also das die nicht mehr funzt kann an vielem liegen. Hitzetod, iwas durchgebrannt, durch statische Aufladung iwas putt gemacht. Aber es hilft die Karte mal in den Backofen zu stecken.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Im Endeffekt kannst du jedes Grakaumbauvideo nehmen. Ist egal, ob ein Peter oder sonstwas montiert wird. Umbau ist immer gleich.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2012)

Hat der Peter den schon Spawas? Die müssten sonst nachgekauft werden.


----------



## TheRealStone (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du!? In einem Papkarton!? xD
> Iwas metallisches anfassen sollte reichen.


Ist immerhin sehr umweltfreundlich 
Ich hab mal wo gelesen ,dass man auch in der Steckdose auf die Erdung greifen kann /sollte aber wenns auch so geht soll es mir recht sein...



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hat der Peter den schon Spawas? Die müssten sonst nachgekauft werden.



Spa....... was? Spawas heißt doch eig Spannungswandler oder meinst du Kühler für die Spannungswandler? Ich dachte ,dass ich die Grundplatte von der Grafikkarte weiterverwenden kann...

Ok wenn der Umbau im großen und ganzen meistens gleich ist dann wird sich schon ein Video finden 

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



TheRealStone schrieb:


> Ist immerhin sehr umweltfreundlich
> Ich hab mal wo gelesen ,dass man auch in der Steckdose auf die Erdung greifen kann /sollte aber wenns auch so geht soll es mir recht sein...
> 
> 
> ...




Spawa Kühler sind dabei  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ter-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler::16526.html


----------



## Lan_Party (9. April 2012)

Spawas = Spannunswandler 
Ja ich meinte die Kühler dafür. ^^
Wusste nicht ob die dabei sind.


----------



## TheRealStone (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Spawas = Spannunswandler
> Ja ich meinte die Kühler dafür. ^^
> Wusste nicht ob die dabei sind.


 Ich kann mir die Kühler doch eigentlich sparen wenn ich den Original Metall Heatspreader von der Grafikkarte verwende oder?
Also diese schwarze Platte unter dem Lüfter...


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Wenn aber doch Spawakühlerchen dabei sind, kannst du die doch auch auf die Spawas pappen. 


Übrigens hab ich hier --> Kurzes und knappes Review EKL Peter auf EVGA GTX 480 SC mit Backplate - ComputerBase Forum noch was gefunden, was dir weiterhelfen könnte. Denke, ist recht umfangreich uns sollte alle deine Fragen beantworten...


----------



## TheRealStone (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich hier --> Kurzes und knappes Review EKL Peter auf EVGA GTX 480 SC mit Backplate - ComputerBase Forum noch was gefunden, was dir weiterhelfen könnte. Denke, ist recht umfangreich uns sollte alle deine Fragen beantworten...



Danke für den Link ! Hat alle Fragen soweit beantwortet...
Genau so wollte ich es machen also mit weiterverwendung der Backplate.
Ich bin mir halt noch nicht so sicher ob die niedrigerere Temperatur ( Allerdings glaub ich nicht dass die 86°C + auf dauer gut sind... )+ weinger Lautstärke dafür stehen die Garantie zu verlieren und sich eventuell (Glaub ich zwar eher nicht) beim Umbau die Grafikkarte zu zerstören... 

Aber danke erstmal für eure Hilfe! ( Die letzte Frage kann ja eigentlich nur ich mir beantworten  )

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2012)

TheRealStone schrieb:


> Ich bin mir halt noch nicht so sicher ob die niedrigerere Temperatur ( Allerdings glaub ich nicht dass die 86°C + auf dauer gut sind... )


 

Nur mal am Rande, Temperaturen von 86 Grad + (was immer + bedeuten soll) verkraftet deine Graka ohne Probleme auch dauerhaft. Sollte die Karte zu heiß werden, taktet sie sich eh automatisch runter. Insofern kann eigentlich nix passieren. Selbst Temperaturen von ca. 95 Grad sollten dauerhaft, also im Spielbetrieb kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Matz (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Wegen der Garantie würde ich mich mal beim Hersteller erkundigen, Zotac hat mir bestätigt, daß die 2 Jahres-Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel
erhalten bleibt, nur die 3 Jahre extra nach Registrierung würden wegfallen...
Desweiteren wurde ich noch darauf hingewiesen, die Karte im Garantiefall nur mit Originalkühler einzusenden....

Ich denke die meisten Hersteller sind da ziemlich kulant.


Grüße, Matze


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2012)

Bei ner EVGA wäre es auch kein Problem...


----------



## TheRealStone (10. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande, Temperaturen von 86 Grad + (was immer + bedeuten soll) verkraftet deine Graka ohne Probleme auch dauerhaft.


Ich habe 86 Grad und mehr gemeint  
Ist erstmal gut zu wissen, dass die Temperaturen noch halbwegs im Rahmen sind. 
Danke auch für den Hinweis ,dass ich mich beim Hersteller erkundigen soll mal schauen wie das bei Point of View so ist...
Wenn dann doch nicht die ganze Garantie wegfällt dann werde ich mir den Peter sofort holen! 

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## TheRealStone (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

ALso ich habe mich jetzt entschieden ,dass ihc mir den Peter holen werde.
ICh habe zwar nicht mit Pov gesprochen aber ich habe einen Freund gefunden der mir helfen wird und das hat mich überzeugt! 
Jetzt bleibt nur noch eine Frage: Welche Lüfter soll ich nehmen?
Ich wollte mir 140mm PWM Lüfter zulegen und die dann mit so einem Adapter ( Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten ) und eine Y- Kabel an der Grafikkarte anschließen.
Reicht da die Stromversorgung eigentlich aus weil vorher is ja nur 1 Lüfter dran und nach dem Umbau wärens 2 ?
Grundsätzlich hab ich die Alpenföhn Wingboost ins Auge gefasst da gibts so ein Bundle bei Caseking ( Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Alpenföhn Peter "Wing Boost Edition 140mm" )
Gibt es da Alternativen die Ähnlich gut aber billiger wären oder gibt es noch bessere Lüfter für diesen Zweck? 

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## butzler (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Hallo,

Peter auf GTX 580 ist überhaupt gar kein Problem, eine Sache von max. einer halben Stunde. Da die Grundplatte draufbleibt und so die empfindlichen Teile der Karte während des gesamten Umbaus geschützt sind, kann eigentl gar nichts passieren. Die Einbauanleitung ist auch wirklich sehr gut verständlich, der Tipp mit dem Video ist aber auch gut.

Hol Dir den Peter, er wird Dich glücklich machen und von Deiner Graka wirst Du künftig nichts mehr hören.

mad

edit - ich war zu langsam: zwei Lüfter an die Graka anschliessen ist kein Problem, ich habe zwei silent wings pwm mittels Gelid VGA-PWM-Adapter und PWM-Y-Adapter angeschlossen. Funktioniert wunderbar. Meines Erachtens sind 140er für den Peter oversized, bei meinem Board passen sie auch gar nicht. Ich würde zu leisen 120er PWM Lüftern raten.


----------



## Jackey555 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Habe auch den Gelid VGA-PWM und 2 x noiseblocker plps 120 mm (richtig geile PWM Luffis!) auf den Peter geschnallt. 120mm passen perfekt auf die Dimensionen des Peters. Zudem würde ich dir empfehlen dann das Bios der 580er zu flashen um die minimaldrehzahl der Lüfter im Idle auch mit der 580er ansteuern zu können.


----------



## TheRealStone (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

So das sind ja sehr gute Nachrichten ,dass das kein Problem ist 2 Lüfter an die Grafikkarte anzuschließen!

Ja ich gebe euch vollkommen recht ,dass 140mm "etwas"  oversized sind aber ich wil es halt gleich richtig machen auch im hinblick auf etwas weiteres Overclocking...

Eigentlich sollten ja die 140mm den 120mm hinsichtlich Luftdruck, Lautstärke und Fördermenge ja schon etwas überlegen sein oder irre ich micht da? 

Ich würde das ganz gerne bei Caseking bestellen weil dort der Peter mit 50€ relativ  günstig ist und der Versand nach Österreich mit 8€ auch ok ist, also sollte ich die Lüfter auch dort bekommen...
Es werden ja diese Peter Bundels angeboten also Peter + Lüfter aber den Preisvorteil finde ich irgendwie nicht... 
Also kommen eigentlich nur diese Lüfter infrage ( Caseking.de » Lüfter » PWM Lüfter ) 
Außer die Lüfter der Wahl sind auf Amazon erhältlich da ich nicht 2 mal Versandkosten zahlen will...
Wie gesagt schwanke ich immernoch zwischen 120 und 140mm ich hoffe ihr konnt mir mit der Entscheidung helfen!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Jackey555 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Wie gesagt, würde dir diese 120er empfehlen. Gehen auch nach dem flasch im PWM Mode schön brav auf 560 rpm runter. Zudem ist die Laufcharaktteristik auch im horizontalen Betrieb sehr gut. Vorher jedoch bitte vertikal einlaufen lassen. 140 mm Lüfter erzeugen bei gleicher Drehzahl nicht nur mehr Luftdruck sondern auch mehr Geräusche, vergiss das nicht. Zudem halte ich 140mm Lüfter beim Peter für inneffizient, da diese doch sehr stark über die Lamellen überstehen. Die Halteschiene ist grundsätzlich auch zur kurz.

Diese Gründe ließen mich zu den PLPS greifen. Mit 140ern wirst du jedoch bestimmt auch glücklich wenn du unbedingt welche möchtes.


----------



## schomby (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Also ich kann dir was zu deinem Punkt 5 sagen, denn ich habe selbst ne 580 mit dem Peter drauf und 2x140er von Alpenföhn.

Grund für das umrüsten war die Lautstärke, die Temperatur von über 80 Grad finde ich nicht so schlimm, denn wenn die mit Originalteilen erreicht wird, sollte die Karte schon dafür ausgelegt sein - oder es liegt ein Defekt vor, was ich nicht glaube Übrigens wollte ich umrüsten, obwohl ich mit der Phantom von Gainward schon eine der leiseren 580er hatte. Leider bedeutet "leise" bei einer 580 (Desktopbetrieb) soviel wie laut bei einerATI 5770 (Volllast) die ich vorher hatte...
Umbau kein Thema. Wollte es nicht selbst machen, habe es zusammen mit anderen Dingen machen lassen und habs mir angeschaut. Die Zusatzklebekühler sind bei mir nicht drauf, ist eh die Frage, wie lange die halten, abgesehen davon ist die Originalplatte bei mir ja auch noch drauf. Es gibt in meinen Augen 2 Probleme, die ich trotz recht intensiver Recherche zum Peter zuvor übersehen hatte oder die einfach nicht eindeutig angesprochen werden:
1. Man kann die Zusatzlüfter (die ja nicht mehr auf der Kraka sitzen, sondern davor auf einem eigenen Gestell und somit eine Menge zusätzlichen Platz einnehmen...) nicht mehr ohne weiteres an die Graka anschließen, da unterschiedliche STecker. Also bleibt nur Adapter, Anschluss an Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung.
2. Der Zusatzrahmen für die Lüfter ist zwar ausreichend stabil (wenn man sich EXAKT an die Anleitung hält), aber sicherlich nicht für andauernden Transport zu empfehlen. Ich habe das Teil mit den beiden Lüftern (ist nicht gerade leicht und ultralang, wodurch es immer leicht durchhängt) in meinem Phantom-Tower zum Glück auf dem Festplattenkäfig abstützen können. Ist nicht schön, aber das ist meine Festplattenentkopplung mit Gummibändern auch nicht...
Inzwischen habe ich alles geregelt (hatte zuvor fast jedes mal vergessen, beim Zocken manuell hochzuregeln und dann stellt sich die Graka ohne Vorwarnung bei etwa 100 Grad ab - Neustart nötig), dafür hatte ich einen anderen Threat hier im Forum aufgemacht. Ergebnis der Aktion "580 mit Peter und 2x140er": Im Desktop-Betrieb nicht mehr zu hören bei Temps (mit einem Monitor) um 44 Grad und minimaler Lüfterleistung, bei Games und maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl natürlich hörbar, aber da ist es mir wegen des Sounds eh egal und andere Lüfter sind dann lauter . Temps bewegen sich dann zwischen 60 bis 80 Grad.

Zusammenfassend kann ich den Peter nur empfehlen (bis auf den Preis ), allerdings solltest du (wenn es um Lautstärke und nicht nur um Temp geht) nicht nur an den Graka-Kühler/Lüfter denken, sondern auch ans Gehäuse samt Netzteil, Festplattenentkopplung etc. Mein ganzer Recher ist im Desktop-Betrieb jetzt so leise, dass ich meinen betakten Subwoofer unter dem Tisch (sehr leise) brummen höre...Diese Stille ist herrlich 

mfg


----------



## TheRealStone (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Also ich habe mich im Internet noch einbisschen schlau gemacht und es scheint wirklich ein Problem zu sein wenn die Lüfter die Motage Schiene nach unten ziehen...
Deshalb und aus anderen Gründen habe ich mich von der Idee 140mm Lüfter verabschiedet und werde nun sicher 120mm PWM Lüfter verbauen.
Allerdings spielt da auch wieder das Gewicht eine Rolle! 

Zur engeren Auswahl standen bei mir die Alpenföhn Wing boost 120mm die Noiseblocker black Silent Pro und die Noctua NF P12.
Letztendlich habe ich mich für die Noiseblocker entschieden einerseits wegen ihres geringen Gewichts von nur 120 Gramm andererseits finde ich keinen großen Nachteil gegenüber den Konkurrenzprodukten.
Der Alpenföhn schied für micht wegen des höheren Gewichts aus und der Noctua aufgrund seines hohen Preises der sich meiner Meinung nach nicht rechtfertigt.

Also werde ich nun folgendes bestellen:

-Alpenföhn Peter
-2 mal Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro Plps
-VGA to PWM Adapter 

Wärmeleitpaste sollte ja beim Peter dabei sein oder? Taugt die was oder sollte ich da was anderes besseres noch mitbestellen?
Fehlt noch was oder kann ich das getrost am Montag so bestellen? ( abgesehen von einem PWM Y-Kabel das muss ich beim Conrad oder so wo kaufen oder ich bastle mir schnell eines weil bei Caseking gibt es anscheinend keines...)

An dieser Stelle möcht ich mich sehr herzlich bei euch für eure Hilfe bedanken und ich hoffe,dass alles gut geht!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Matz (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Hi, 

VGA-PWM-Adapter+ Y-PWM-Adapter..

...Sonst kannst Du nur einen Lüfter an die Graka anschliessen...

Grüße, Matze


----------



## TheRealStone (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*



Matz schrieb:


> VGA-PWM-Adapter+ Y-PWM-Adapter..


 
So hab ich mir das vorgestellt!


----------



## TheRealStone (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Ich habe gerade das hier im Internet gefunden : Review Alpenföhn Peter 79XX - ein etwas anderes Review - ComputerBase Forum
In diesem Review ist die rede davon, dass die CPU Temperatur nach dem einbau des Peter um 9°C gestiegen ist! 
Jetzt meine Frage an diejeningen die den Peter bei sich eingebaut haben habt ihr dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht?
Weil wenn dem so wäre dann muss ich mir eindeutig einen größeren CPU Kühler zulegen allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass ich ( stolzer ) Besitzer von 2 mal 4GB Corsair Vengeance RAM  bin!
Zurzeit habe ich einen Noctua NH u9b Se2 drauf aber der kämpft auch schon mit 55° wenn dann nochmal was dazukommt ist mir das @Stock zuviel!
Falls ich den Noctua verkaufen kann schätze ich könnte ich bis zu 40€ rausholen ( ist ja fast neu) aber was wäre eine Alternative? Die Heatspreader will ich dann aber auch nicht wirklich abbauen! Habt ihr eine Idee? Allerdings will ich dann wirklich einen High End Kühler weil dann will ich nichts mehr herumbasteln!

Ach ja nochwas hab gerade gesehen ,dass Caseking die Thermalright TY140 Für 5,50€ verkauft kann ich die auch auf den Peter schnallen? Wenn ja dann nehm ich die und stecke die restlichen 20€ in einen neuen Kühler!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Jackey555 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Ja die CPU Temperatur kann steigen wenn du beides zu 100% auslastest. Wenn ich Prime UND den Kombustor anwerfe habe ich etwas erhöhte CPU temps (6 Grad im Vergleich)

ABER: Wann wirst du das jemals erreichen? Wenn ich Battlefield 3 zocke habe ich niemals eine dauerhafte CPU Auslastung von 100%. Daher kommt die CPU temp dort auch nie in kritische Bereiche, sondern ist meist 15 bis 20 Grad kühler als unter Prime. Eine Auslastung der CPU von 100% erreiche ich beim Rendern mit Maxwell2, Artlantis o.ä. In diesem Fall arbeitet die Graka jedoch kaum und hat dank meines UV Profiles exrem niedrige Temps.

Ergo ist dieser Umstand meiner Meinung nach in der Praxis zu vernachlässigen. 

Zu dem Kühler kann ich dir bei hohen Heatspreadern den Genesis empfehlen (habe ich ja auch). Die Vengeance passen drunter und die Kühlung ist vor allem im mittleren Drehzahlbereich super!


Somit hättest du dann im Großen und ganzen mein Kühlsystem. Ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden


----------



## TheRealStone (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

So nach langem überlegen bin ich nun zu folgendem Ergebniss gekommen:
VGA Kühler wird wie geplant ausgetauscht und ersetzt durch den Alpenföhn Peter mit 2 Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro Plps
CPU Kühler wird ebenfalls gewechselt hier wird der Prolimatech Genesis eingesetzt mit ebenfalls 2 mal Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro Plps ( 120mm deshalb weil ich sonst mit der Höhe nciht zurechtkomme, der Kühler ist ja 160mm hoch und Coolermaster gibt bei mir die Max Höhe für den CPU Kühler mit 154mm an allerdings hab ich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse und die Matte ist 8mm dick also werde ich sie an der entsprechenden Stelle etwas kürzen...) 
Außerdem bin ich froh endtlich einen High End Kühler gefunden zu haben trotz des Ram Problems... 
Y-Kable werd ich mir beim Conrad holen und beim Adapter muss ich mir was einfallen lassen...
Im Großen und ganzen sieht das dann so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen...

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschlääge nehme ich gerne entgegen!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## TheRealStone (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Ich habe nun alles eingebaut und es funktioniert alles Perfekt hier ein paar Bilder: 
Vorher : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle Möchte ich micht ganz herzlich bei allen bedanken die mir geholfen haben!

Schönen Sonntag Nachmittag noch! 

TheRealStone


----------



## Matz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Sieht sauber aus 

Wie haben sich den die GPU-Temps verändert ?

Grüße, Matze


----------



## TheRealStone (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Wie bereits oben steht habe ich mit der Ref Karte 86° und mehr gehabt, jetzt sind es um die 65° unter Furmark Bei BF3 knapp 60° machmal bissl drunter...
Wenn ich die Grafikkarte auf 905 MhZ Übertakte sind es ungefähr 72°.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und das ganz auch noch fast lautlos


----------



## Matz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Ich hoffe er paßt noch nachfolgende Grafikkarten..


----------



## Matz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Klingt ja sehr gut, hole mir den Peter auch demnächst.

Grüße, Matze


----------



## TheRealStone (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Also ich kann den Peter wirklich sehr empfehlen! ( Wenn man Platz hat  )
Den auf die Gtx 580 zu schrauben ist sehr einfach vorallem da man keine Kühlkörper oder sowas aufkleben muss sonder einfach die Backplate weiterverwenden kann...
Es lohnt sich!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Jackey555 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged Edition )*

Sieht verbaut echt super aus!

 Ähnelt ja meinem Aufbau, nur das der Genesis 140er bekommen hat. Am Anfang erstmal eigenartig wenn kein MB mehr zu sehen ist, aber um mein furchtbares Lego-GB- Board ist es nicht schade.


----------

